# DVC Worked Some Magic for Me Today



## littlestar (Dec 20, 2007)

I called DVC today on the off chance that there could be a cancellation for Christmas week for a few days in a Disney Vacation Club studio. I was trying to get one of my nieces and her family a few nights in a Disney Vacation Club property.

Disney's Member Service was able to book a Beach Club studio for us for 2 days. I couldn't believe it! They had to call the resort to get Christmas Day, but we lucked out and caught a cancellation I guess. Anyway, I love the flexibility of my Disney Vacation Club points and my niece and her family are thrilled to say the least.


----------



## arlene22 (Dec 20, 2007)

What a nice aunt you are!  (or should I call you Santa?)


----------



## capjak (Dec 21, 2007)

Wow that is great, I tried a few months back for xmas week and everything was sold out for points and cash.  You are very Lucky, must be pixie dust!  

I'm staying at the HGVC Seaworld so not bad either, I like HGVC but BCV is the Best!


----------

